# كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بكفر سمرى (مصر)



## KERO KINGOOO (25 ديسمبر 2005)

*كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بكفر سمرى (مصر)*

فى ظهورات كتيرة للملاك ميخائيل فى كنيستة فى مدينة كفر سمرى بمنيا القمح 
وبتحصل معجزات كتير هناك 
والماية والزيت الى هناك ليهم مفعول قوى من السماء 
ياريت تروحو وتاخدو بركة من هناك


----------



## artamisss (25 ديسمبر 2005)

معلومه يا جماعه ان  كفر سمرى دى قريه تبع  منيا القمح تبع محافظه الشرقيه


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (26 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا على المعلومات دية ديانا


----------



## george007 (26 ديسمبر 2005)

الكلام دا اكيد يا كيرو


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (26 ديسمبر 2005)

لا تعلــــــــــــــــــــــــيق


----------



## غاندي (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بكفر سمرى (مصر)*

بسي يا مرنا هو لسة طبعن في حب


----------



## غاندي (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بكفر سمرى (مصر)*

بس لازم يكون حب طاهر  ويكون مسلمة قلبك وحياتك لربنا علشان اكيد ربنا هيختار الاحسن لينا ولازم نكون وصقين من كدة


----------



## وفاء فوزي (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بكفر سمرى (مصر)*

صلوا من أجلي لأني حصلت على هذا الزيت وهذه الماء
وأعدكم إني ساخبركم في حال إستجابة طلبي


----------



## mnaderm2006 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بكفر سمرى (مصر)*

صلوا من اجلى


----------



## ثروت جرجس (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بكفر سمرى (مصر)*

صلوا من اجل ضعفى


----------

